# 2007 Dates



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I know it is mighty early but we have to start planning sometime. I spoke to Bstarling last night on the phone. We have to have a few more get togethers at Fort Fisher this coming year. 

I will be down the week of the 4th of July for 11 days. We should plan a festivus for June and Croakerfest 07 in August. 

Ryan, Ryan, John, Bill, Danny, Tommy, give me some dates. I will block the house off to make sure I have a place to sleep. Looking forward to it already.

Darin


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

well that far in advance I dont think I have anything on my calender yet so I should be be able to do what everyone else is up for. This year I hope to get my older brother to come in from Seatle so he can catch one of them nice sharks too, so late July and August sounds good for that.

John


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Good to hear from you John!!*

I am looking at buying a decent shark rod/reel for yaking baits out. 

I remember you had an awesome rod/reel you bought off of ebay. What was it??

I liked Ryan's as well (uncdub). It was a leverdrag of some sort. 

I spoke to BStarling last night and he todl me about the Okuma Lever drag and the BPS reel they offer.

Any suggestions??

Darin


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*July, August.*

Sometime....Ill be around Im sure, I couldnt miss out some quality fishing. Hopefully we can get a few more people involved. Im sure Kramer and Jose will be in if they arent in Iraq.
I might even be able to talk Clyde, Justin , and John into going....Keep me posted.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

the reel was a daiwa 900h it is bassically the same thing as a penn 9/0 but with all aluminum construction. there are also 400 and 600 models that would work just as well. For the rod search 2006 6'6 BERKLEY LIGHTNING 20-80# TUNA/TROLLING ROD NEW on ebay. I got both for cheap and they worked really good for them sharks we were getting. Oh yeah I think Ryans was a shimano TLD it will probably run you a little more then the Diawa but is a good real too. Anyway the important thing is lots of line capacity and just make sure you match the rod to what pound test you will be using. Anyway i hope that helps.

John


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i should be around. sounds like a plan.

a TLD 25 works perfect on those blacktips but i could easily see myself gettin spooled by somethin extra large if i keep using those stingrays for bait.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

I'll keep an eye out for the dates. Love to join you guys if you wouldn't mind...since i'm usually on the beach anyway


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Berkley Lightning Rod*

John,

That rod is only like $12.00 on ebay. You can buy it new for $22 and some change. 

Is that the rod you had? 

Darin


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah as long as it was the one that was rated 20-80 then that is the one. It is really cheap but it workd just fine for what I needed it for. There is no point in dropping some big bucks just to crank in some sharks. I think it would be better to spend the money on a nice reel than to use on getting a better rod since you arent casting it all you need it to do is put pressure on the fish.

John


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey Darin,
Don't have my summer plans in stone yet, so hopefully I'll be around.

Danny


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Lookin Good*

Darin,

Looks like you have ginned up some serious interest. I think we can look forward to a good un this year. 

OBTW, you might look at some of the Daiwa Eleminator boat rods. They are pretty good. real strong and light. I got the one for my 6/0 at Boaters World for about $25.00. I think it is rated 25-50. That would be plenty for a 4/0 or 6/0 and even a 9/0 unless you go with 80 lb. line. I'll tell you now, if you are tied into 80 lb. line you better have a harness, belly plate, and some serious endurance. That stuf can beat you up with a really big fish. Of course that is all a part of the game, isn't it?   

Bill


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

bstarling said:


> Darin,
> 
> Looks like you have ginned up some serious interest. I think we can look forward to a good un this year.
> 
> ...



That is how I straightened that 16/0 mustad on the six footer I caught that day. Got him on my #80 top shot and locked him down and cranked him in. But like you said I had a harness and belly plate. Anyway cant wait till next summer.

John


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*I will have a*

serious set up by next shark trip. I have to look into buying a yak. Nothing much just something to float my big a$$ out a few hundred yards to soak a grouper head and a brick. 

I liked both John's and Ryan's set up. I am not sure I can get used to the lever drag. I am thinking about the rod like John had and a 9/0 class reel spooled with 50# something. Weedeater string leader to a cable leader to a 16/0 hook. All held down with a 12 inch block. 

Bill, have you ever tried pier sharking at night?? Maybe we should try that one weekend. Me and Danny saw a monster one night on Kure Beach Pier. 

Danny, you can't miss Croakerfest 07. You will just have to cancel the vacation or put it off a few days. 

Looking forward to it guys. 

Darin


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Rod and Reel*



Finger_Mullet said:


> serious set up by next shark trip. I have to look into buying a yak. Nothing much just something to float my big a$$ out a few hundred yards to soak a grouper head and a brick.
> 
> I liked both John's and Ryan's set up. I am not sure I can get used to the lever drag. I am thinking about the rod like John had and a 9/0 class reel spooled with 50# something. Weedeater string leader to a cable leader to a 16/0 hook. All held down with a 12 inch block.
> 
> ...


Hey Darin< I still Have that 3/0 if your intrested, Ill take $60.00 for the Rod and Reel. I think it is spooled with 40 lb sufix tri.
Ryan


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> serious set up by next shark trip. I have to look into buying a yak. Nothing much just something to float my big a$$ out a few hundred yards to soak a grouper head and a brick.
> 
> 
> Bill, have you ever tried pier sharking at night?? Maybe we should try that one weekend. Me and Danny saw a monster one night on Kure Beach Pier.
> ...


Yes I used to fish Kure, Scotch Bonnet, and Paradise, Johnny Mercers, and Yaupon piers for sharks. Long time ago, but there have been some HUGE sharks caught from area piers. The state record Tiger, around 1000lbs. was caught by Walter Maxwell off Yaupon pier on the same day several up to 1000 lbs were landed. Yes that is the same Walter Maxwell that holds the world's record for tiger shark, 1783 lbs. off the Cherry Grove Pier. 

Bill


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Pier Sharks*

How would you get in that big of a shark? Looks like he would have to die and you just walk him to the beach. If he was still alive looks like he would wrap you up in the pilings abnd break off.

I heard of a big tiger landed off of Kure pier last year or the year before. It was like 11' long. They hooked him on the pier and beached him near the old center pier. Wonder how they got the rod/reel off the pier and down on the sand??

Do they gaff them or just cut them off?

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*"Wonder how they got the rod/reel off the pier"*

"Wonder how they got the rod/reel off the pier and down on the sand??.....It takes team work skill and a lot of luck. The plan is to get the fish out a long way from the pier, which isn't hard with a really big one, he'll be happy to oblige you. Then which ever side he is on is the one you walk down the pier to the suds on and loosen your drag. Then you lower the rod to someone on the beach and hall ass down to the beach to resume catching. Then you go down the beach on try to get away as far as possible from the pier. With any (a LOT) of luck you can beach him. Getting him in is a matter of someone then tailing him in waist deep water and dragging him to the hill. To get him back out is sort of the reverse process. The whole thing is risky and quite a challenge. I don't move as quickly as I used to and don't know how secure I would be tailing a 10 footer anymore.     You have to have a couple of loose screws to shark fish and historically I have qualified well.

Bill


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Big Shark*

Bill, I think we should target some really big sharks this summer. You got it in you? We can get Danny to swim our baits out at Ft Fisher at night. 

How can we get them out if Danny refuses?

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Bill, I think we should target some really big sharks this summer. You got it in you? We can get Danny to swim our baits out at Ft Fisher at night.
> 
> How can we get them out if Danny refuses?
> 
> Darin


Hey, I hate to admit it because folks will think I'm totally insane, but I have put on fins and swum out big assed baits. It is probably really stupid (I never told my momma). IS DANNY UP FOR IT??? You get a real rush especially if you get a strike soon after you put out the bait. It was fun when I was 20. I think Danny is closer to 20 than I am, so he can have the rush!!!

   

Bill


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i gotta see this


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Ryan*



uncdub13 said:


> i gotta see this


Ryan, you are young and fit. You should try it. I'll provide the fins.    

Merry Christmas, 
Bill


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I want to tie the bait to you!*

Hey take a couple of extra people with you. That way you wont have to be the fastest swimmer, just not the slowest!


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

I think i'll sit that one out...swim like an 8 ounce sinker..hhhmmm..which makes me the one you want to take with you i guess


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

*20 ... huh.... right*

Bill,
It's been a loong time since either of us saw 20. 
I'll swim the baits out if Darin is the decoy. Spray him down with a little menhaden oil & let him take off in the other direction.
Let the games begin.  

Danny


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Keep it going*

Keep this thread going and we'll have the biggest fishing trip of the century down at FF. I would like to see the beach loaded with sharkers for an entire long weekend. I know for certain there are plenty of fish to be caught (and released) down there. 

Bill


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*better yet....*

We could at least make it challenging.
Darin can swim out soaked in Menhaden oil, He can hold my hook for a while, and bill, carry some old mullet and you hold onto Ryan's, we'll see which one of you are the most sporting to get the hook in the sharks mouth the fastest while treading water!


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

*wouldn't miss it*

I'll be sure to bring the camera....


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Firespyder7 said:


> We could at least make it challenging.
> Darin can swim out soaked in Menhaden oil, He can hold my hook for a while, and bill, carry some old mullet and you hold onto Ryan's, we'll see which one of you are the most sporting to get the hook in the sharks mouth the fastest while treading water!



Startin to sound a little kinky. Ain't too sure about the pogy oil thing or holding a hook.    

Bill


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Big Ass shark!!*

It all sounded better when Danny was swimming the baits out. I am starting to lose interest. 

Darin


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

*night shark fishing at Kure Beach Pier*

I'm all for the suggestion of night shark fishing for the big-boys on Kure Beach Pier, mainly because I don't have a 4X4 or a friend that likes to fish with a 4X4. I have a brand new 9/0 just waiting for huge shark. Keep this thread going and lets put a date up for this idea, say May 11,12,13??? What does everyone think?

Cane44


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Kure beach pier and sharks*

If im not mistaken, kure Pier doesnt allow shark fishing until after july first. Ill have to double check to make sure. They also have a shark permit to buy as well, like a king mackeral deal.

Im open for any dates, I live here, so I Usually just meet....Unless im out on the boat or to the north.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*4x4*

Hurricane,

All you have to do is get to Carolina Beach. Last year there were plenty of room for you to jump in one and ride. I have room in my truck on most occassions.

If you have a yak, I will make room even if Danny has to walk. Just kidding Danny. 
I have access to a yak but it is designed to be used in a river for whitewater. I doubt it will work well for the surf. 

I didn't think the sharks showed up in good numbers until July and August?? Correct tme if I am wrong.

Does the Carolina Beach pier allow shark fishing?? I don't remember seeing any signs. 
We could always fish right beside the pier and yak the baits out using the lights of the pier to see by. Anyone have enough nerve to yak one out at night?? I don't. I planned on casting the squidder and hoping to not get spooled. I figured if Ryan can bring one in on a 525 mag I should be able to handle a short Blacktip on a squidder. It will be fun getting spooled anyway.
Or I can try Bill's advice of trying to cast the 6/0.
I have my doubts Bill.

I thought about fishing hard this Spring and freezing some brined whiting and croakers for bait. I know at Croakerfest bait was had to come by until Bill showed up with the cooler of flouder and grouper heads. I would hate to go fishing and there is no bait to be had. 

I am good for most dates in the Summer. My oldest son wants to catch some sharks. I can hardly wait to buckle him in the harness and hand him the 6/0 hooked up with a blacktip.
He is 8 and he is ready to go.

Darin


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

It looks like My Brother might be coming in from Seatle some time in June. When I gt a confirmation of the dates I will post them because I am sure we will go sometime while he is here. So I guess when it starts getting closer to time we will have to send the Ryans out to do some scouting and let us know if they have started coming in. Anyway cant wait to see everyone again.

John


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*John,*

Where did you order the stuff to make those shark rigs? 

What pound cable did you use? 
I have the mono and crimps. I just need the cable leader and crimps for it. I also need some swivels. I bought some 13/0 circles but they look like the gap needs to be widned a little. Did you widen your 16/0 hooks? I may go with J hooks. Not sure yet. Any input????

I am sure some will be around in June. We can go then and again in August. I will be down for 11 days during the July 4th week if anyone is around. If no one is shark fishing I will probably be on the pier at night trying to hook into one.

Give me a call when you get the dates of his arrival and we can put together a Skatefest 
2007. Or whatever we decide to call it.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*CB pier and shark fishing....*

Last time I was out there that was a no no...

WHen I was younger, I would go out there in the morning and drop cans of catfood in the water with holes in them to start stirring the sharkies. Some of the locals would get irate when the big sharks came around. 

Anyhow, The sharks will start to show again Im sure when the ater takes a good turn for warmth, most likely april.... But there are some bigguns being caught nearshore by the boats....


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Chumming*

Ryan,

Is it possible to chum from the surf?? I have a meat grinder. We can grind up a skate or a ray or a cat. We could even slaughter a goat in the wash. Bet that would work.

I don't mind paying a pier fee to shark fish as long as it is within reason. I am interested to see what it costs to fish Kure Pier this year. 

I probably would rather cast big baits at night with a smaller reel. It sucks not being able to hit Ft Fisher at night in the summer. Do they catch any big sharks on the north end?? 

I know they come in and feed under the pier at the cleaning station. I see them all the time in knee deep water. I fished there in July last year and had 1 good run on the squidder. I didn't have enough hook exposed to hook it. 

Darin


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Is it possible to chum from the surf?? I have a meat grinder. We can grind up a skate or a ray or a cat. We could even slaughter a goat in the wash. Bet that would work.
> 
> I don't mind paying a pier fee to shark fish as long as it is within reason. I am interested to see what it costs to fish Kure Pier this year.
> 
> I know they come in and feed under the pier at the cleaning station. I see them all the time in knee deep water. I fished there in July last year and had 1 good run on the squidder. I didn't have enough hook exposed to hook it.


Slaughtering a small farm animal is hilarious! My wife would kill me if one of our cats went missing  ... I know it was something like 12-15 bucks to shark fish at Kure last summer and you could only shark fish from midnight to 6am, and the set up had to be just like king fishing (separate anchor and fighting rods). You are right about the sharks coming in to feed around the cleaning table, I saw schools of 3-5'ers this past summer finning in knee deep water. There are a ton of fools swimming right next to the pier and they just watch the sharks go by, yet trying to catch one of the sharks will get you kicked off in a heartbeat :--| . So 6 hours of real shark fishing at Kure might not be worth it, but I plan to give it a try...

Cane44


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*3'-5'*

Those are too small. We are looking 6' plus.
I doubt I am going to paying $15.00 to fish for 6 hours off the pier. We can come up with something better than that. 

There has to be a pier that will let us shark fish. We can take our 6/0 and 9/0 and tie bottom rigs on with small hooks and say we area fishing for croakers. I bet they will believe it. 

I say we just cast to them. Or make us one of those sling shot things. Wonder how far I can launch a whole cob mullet and 16oz? 

As many deer as I saw running around the Fort Fisher area this past summer we can surely shoot one and drag it to the surf to mutilate. 
Or we can sacrific one or both of your cats in the name of fishing. Sounds like a plan to me.

Seriously, I will probably use my squidder and cast fish heads at night for sharks. They come in close in the evening and at night.

Darin


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Unfortunately chumming with mammals is not permitted by the IGFA. I ordered my cable from a company called leadertec. I used the pro rigger nylon coated 7 strand cable in #450. I wanted the #250 but they were out when I tried to order it. I also ordered my 16/0 hooks from them. I might still have the guys email address that works there so if you have any qusetions about what size cable and crimps to use he could help. For the hooks I did widen the gap and I also sharpened and changed the shape of the hook point to give more gap space and better penetration. If you use the 13/0 hook then spread the gap with some pliers and then cut the point back some and resharpen I used a dremel and it did a fantastic job for that task. When I get time I will try and take some pictures of one of my rigs so you can just copy it. I also plan on pouring a bunch more weights before the next shark trip so that should be taken care of.

Anyway I will post as soon as he pics some dates.

John


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rigs*

I am going to use 300# mono to a swivel. Then from the swivel to the hook I am going to use 300-400 # cable. Then probably a 10/0 j hook or 16/0 circle. 

I am going to tie some short leaders for casting.
The others will be for yaking.

Post the pics. I am interested in seeing them. I may make some weights as well. (2) 8 oz weights worked pretty good at Croakerfest.

Darin


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

ok here is the rig that I used last time.










here it is put together










For the mono portion I use about 25 feet so they are easy to leader when you get them close. I use two coastlock snaps crimped in the same loop. One is for the weight and one is for the hook portion. I use two so that I can change the hook portion if it gets damaged. The idea is to paddle the baited rig out and drop it let the anchor set and then with your drag set to about 5 pounds of pressure reel up your slack untill the drag begins to slip. That way the whole rig is spring loaded due to the stetch in the mono main line. The shark can pick up the bait and chew on it untill it it lifts the wieght at which point he gets hit with the 5 pounds of pressure. Pretty much instant hook set. At croakerfest last year it went 9/10 in the catch to bite ratio so I think that speaks for itself in the reliabilty of this rig. Anyway I hope that helps.
John


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rigs*

John,

I just won a bid on Ebay for 6 halibut rigs. They have 16/0 circles and 550# cable. THe cable is 4' to a high # swivel. I got 6 for $10.00. 

It sounded like a good shark setup. I was basically going to make the same thing for sharks. I will use a 12' 300# mono leader to the cable. I may use the snap swivel to hook the 2 together. I was going to swivel it together but like your idea better. 

You setup handled all the sharks at Croakerfest with ease. It would have to be a dang big shark to tear that rig up. The hook is probably the weakest link in the chain. Didn't you have one straightned at Croakerfest??

I am going to make some with J hooks as well. Probably a 10/0 J. I should have enough made up by summer to last me a few years. 

I think I will target only sharks this Summer. I am sure Ryan and Ryan will keep us posted on when they move in. 

I read somewhere people black tape part of the hook when shark fishing. Wonder why??

Let me know for sure if your bro is coming in June. We can yak some baits.

Darin


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

not tryin to pick apart yalls stuff or anything, but what's the need for all that cable with a circle hook? i would think a foot or so would be all you need, then just run your 400 mono from there for abrasion purposes, etc.

sorry, maybe i shoulda just went straight to bed after the bar and kept my mouth shut:beer: .

the new smileys are the heat!:fishing:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*We were up late at work too but...*

I was fighitng fire at 3:30 in the morning....

Ryan must have went home alone:--| 

Anyhow, I dont really target sharks per say all the time. BUt if they are biting and nothing else is, then I will re-rig on the beach for them...BUt I just use the ole standard drum rig with 300 lb and 16/0 circle....


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Can't knock it if it works.*

I can't knock it if it works. He didn't lose any at Croakerfest.

Looks like the longer the better. Just in case. 

I think he got the idea of the setup from a shark fishing website. It is what they suggested. 

Just my .02


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah I know the rig is overkill for most of the sharks out there I just dont want to miss an opportunity at a really big shark if one should bite. As far as the tape on the hooks that is because shark have a sensory organ called Ampullae of Lorenzini that can sense electro-magnetic feilds that the metal in the hook could produce. That is why I use the nylon coated leader. But since my hook will be in the bait I didn't bother wrapping them with tape.

John


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I hear ya man, i wasnt trying to put it down or anything, just throwin ideas around. I'm sure it works...wait i know it works...i've seen it in action. Hope you hook into that big dawg this summer and test her out to the max. I normally use all mono and no wire for that same reason you mentioned, but for the true big sharks a trace of that coated cable is a good idea even with circle hooks.

Anyhow, hope to see all yall out there on the beach again this summer.:beer:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Mono to circles*

I know mono to circles work as well. Ryan has proved that with all the pics he posted last Summer. 

Any high poundage rig should work work if you use circles. 

I am going to use both circles and J hooks. I just want a rig that I know will handle whatever I hook.

Darin


----------

